# Warning Narrow Archway Hotel Bal Tournehem-Sur-La-Hem



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Well we finally did it and are back from our first trip (6 weeks) to France and Spain.
Don't know why I worried so much-great experience including the narrow bridge/archway in Tournehem, Calais on our last night.
After we found that our prefered site in Calais was closed we decided to head for the site at Hotel Bal as recommended in the CCC Carefree winter en route guide. So with Jayne, my tomtom voice and one side and Jayne my wife on the other (help!) I set off to find the site. Tomtom Jayne tried to take me under the old bridge in the centre of Tournehem and being a cautious sort of guy, I pulled up in the town square in Tournehem outside the mayor's office and went to reconnoitre the bridge and the site. As I walked under the bridge I noticed the 3.1 mtr high and 2.8 mtr wide sign. This would give me a metre spare and after a long drive I was happy to risk it. However after finding the site half a mile through the bridge/arch, as I was returning through the archway I noticed the width sign from the other direction stated only 2.7mtrs!!
I asked a local in my limited french about the discrepancy and he simply shrugged and gave an alternative route. I returned to the van and reported to the boss who in a very relaxed manner stated-'Its ok as we are going through the side that has 2.8mtrs on it'!!!!!!
As the mayor's office is 100 mtrs from the bridge I can only assume that he is aware but hasn't heard of Tom tom. Or judging from the scrapes on the bridge he has shares in the local garage!
Vive la difference.
The site was good and the managers very helpfull.
ps the best allround site was the Aire at Bouchmain on the edge of the Maine in Angers-free showers and elec after 16th Sept, and great cycle tracks into Angers. Runner up the fantastic view of Carcasson castle as you cycle out of the La Cite site.
Rasser


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

"the best allround site was the Aire at Bouchmain on the edge of the Maine in Angers-free showers and elec after 16th Sept, and great cycle tracks into Angers"

Like the sound of that, indeed anywhere that has a safe cylce track into town.

Will Mark it in our Book,

Trev.


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi All

Yes we have stopped at Bal Parc several times en route. This is where Dave and I agree to follow instructions from The Caravan Club book to the letter rather than the GPS. (we have an American RV)

Bal Parc comes under the town of Ardres in CCB and the instruction clearly tells you to ignore the signpost for Bal Parc and enter via Nordausques.

Its a good stop over all year round and yes Monsieur and his wife are lovely and the restaurant does very good food. Being only 10 miles from Calais just off the A26 it was especially welcome this time last year after driving directly from Macon in 1 day in foul weather.

Perhaps we have been lucky but the directions in UK and Europe in CCBook have always been very reliable.

Lynn


----------

